# sub needed south burbs of chicago



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

sub needed for small route no more then 2 or three hours would be perfect if you want to log a few more hours in a storm, majority of route are gas stations with a little residentual att the end

Please call Fred Benegas att 708 516 -1640 any time


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*trying to bring it up to the top*

my posts nevery come up in new post section


----------

